# What to feed?



## tgolike (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a 9 week old male german shepherd and a 2 year old lab mix female. They are currently eating Nature's Variety Prarie Lamb and Oatmeal Medley. I think it was about $50 for a 30 lb bag. They both seem to be getting thinner on it. 

I need to find a food that I can feed them both preferably, that will be good for them, and that will be cheaper. Or I can put them on different foods as long as it is less than $50/mo for it. 

Money is tight so we have to cut back on dog food price. Any suggestions?

Summer, the lab mix, is 22 inches tall and 55 lbs and Major is pure german shepherd and is 20 lbs at 9 weeks old.

Thanks,



Tammy


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

not sure of the prices where you are but here grainfree foods like Blue buffalo wilderness and taste of the wild run $40-$50 **edit** -- oops just saw your pup is 9wks, those foods I listed are not safe for pups

if you haven't seen it yet Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble rates foods, anything with at least a 3 star rating is pretty good


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

You could try CANIDAE All Life Stage regular (not grain free) it's 44# bag is around $45.00. Both dog can eat the same, the pup will eat more while growing the taper off to an adult amount.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I am having the same issue. Food seems to be getting more expensive and I just took a pay cut at work. I will be switching my dogs over to diamond food. I just got a 44lb bag for $30.99 at the feed & grain store. They have food for pups also.


----------



## tgolike (Apr 30, 2010)

I went to the local feed and grain store and tried to get Diamond Naturals large breed puppy but they did not have it. So, I got Purina Pro Plan large breed puppy food. Both dogs love it, and according to the bag, they eat less of it than they did the Prairie all life stages food they were eating. I got a 34 lb bag of it for right about $40. I also got some pedigree canned dog food to mix in with it if needed to get them to eat. Has anyone used either of these foods?


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

tgolike said:


> I went to the local feed and grain store and tried to get Diamond Naturals large breed puppy but they did not have it. So, I got Purina Pro Plan large breed puppy food. Both dogs love it, and according to the bag, they eat less of it than they did the Prairie all life stages food they were eating. I got a 34 lb bag of it for right about $40. I also got some pedigree canned dog food to mix in with it if needed to get them to eat. Has anyone used either of these foods?


I had my late GSD on Pro Plan for 12 years and he never had a problem. For my new GSD pup, I'll be moving to a higher quality food because I'm better educated on the subject and I believe there are better quality choices today than 14 years ago.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

To the OP - Do you have a costco near you?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

tgolike said:


> I went to the local feed and grain store and tried to get Diamond Naturals large breed puppy but they did not have it. So, I got Purina Pro Plan large breed puppy food. Both dogs love it, and according to the bag, they eat less of it than they did the Prairie all life stages food they were eating. I got a 34 lb bag of it for right about $40. I also got some pedigree canned dog food to mix in with it if needed to get them to eat. Has anyone used either of these foods?


Purina is below average and pedigree is just absolute crap. You can do much better than both of those foods especially the pedigree.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> *Purina is below average and pedigree is just absolute crap. You can do much better than both of those foods especially the pedigree*.


 
I completely agree.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Like Lucy Dog ask.... Do you have Costco near you. The Kirkland Chicken/Rice adult food is 26% protein and 16% fat. Both dogs could eat the same food. Much less money than anything in the pet or feed store.


----------



## tgolike (Apr 30, 2010)

unfortunately, no. The closest one is more than a 2 hr drive one way, from what I have been able to find out.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

As many have said , there is crap food out there so read, read, read, and ask before you decide. You should be able to find a quality food for your puppy he deserves to be healthy and remember you won't have to feed as much good food to your dog.
OH, AND DON'T BELIEVE WHAT PORTIONS THE BAG RECOMMENDS . AGAIN ASK


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

if you have a Tractor Supply near you, they have their own brand, but made my diamond called 4Health. It's 30 bucks for a 35lb bag and is corn, wheat and soy free. Zeva has been on it for almost 3 mos and is doing quite well. Her coat is shinny and her poops are solid. 

They offer puppy, performance, Large Breed adult, Small bites, and Lamb and Rice.

When I get the new pup next week, he is also going on it.


----------



## tgolike (Apr 30, 2010)

hubby just told me that there is a tractor supply here. After they finish this food, or when they get low, I will go check it out. They are eating this food much better than they did the last though.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

tgolike said:


> hubby just told me that there is a tractor supply here. After they finish this food, or when they get low, I will go check it out. They are eating this food much better than they did the last though.


If it comes down to it and they won't eat anything but the Purina pro plan than just stick with that. It's not the best food or anything close to it, but it's not the worst. I'd get rid of the pedigree - now that is the worst food.

I'd give that 4health stuff a shot. Just looking at the ingredients, it's definitely better than the Purina. Looking at their website, they actually compare it directly to the Pro Plan showing how much better it is. Definitely worth taking a look.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/content/storeevents/4health_chicken_and_rice_formula


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Lower quality foods frequently have more flavor additives to entice the dog to eat them, so keep that in mind with what your dogs prefer taste wise! Also the fillers in low quality foods can be the difference between looser and firmer stools in some dogs; personally I'd rather feed the higher quality with additional fiber.


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Purina is below average and pedigree is just absolute crap. You can do much better than both of those foods especially the pedigree.


I agree . they are bothFOOD


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

have you herd of taste of the wild? its not very expensive and its great no corn or grain food  we feed it to our cat too Taste of the Wild : Home


----------



## tgolike (Apr 30, 2010)

I just found this thread, I haven't been on here since 2010. We lost our german shepherd then when we lost our home. I now have a german shepherd rottweiler mix pup named Trinity. We still have Summer of course. I had them on Nutrimax, but we really can't afford it. My memory stinks becase of my disabilities, and I don't even remember this conversation. When they run out of what they are currently on, I will be going to Tractor Supply and getting the 4health.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Another brand you might try is Nutrisource, which runs around $42 for a 33lb bag.

Your local listing for suppliers included "Give a Dog a Bone" and "L'il Doggy Salon"

Super Premium Dog Food & Cat Food | NutriSource


----------

